# How many TOTers did you get?



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

We got 51 kids. First one came at 5:30 which is when trick-or-treat started in my town and the last one was around 7:45 with tot ending at 8. It's an improvement from last year when we got 38 kids. I was prepared for a lot more. We had really nice weather for my neck of the woods, high 50s and no rain or wind. Last year was chilly and drizzled on and off. I did blow the minds of some kids by handing out full size bars. Lots of happy comments for that. Hope they remember to come next year.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

We got 168. We were also featured on the 6pm news! That was a really nice surprise =) We are hoping with the added publicity and the fact that we give out full size candy bars we will have many more next year!
Tammy


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

1....Opened door, turned on the lights in the yard (and porch light) and waited...from 5 pm til 9:30....1...(sigh)


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

We had around 200 between 6:00-8:00. Our trick or treat was held on Thursday. I have no idea why, but they never hold it on a weekend here. I hate that.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Only about 18, down from the 40 we had last year. We usually hold TOT the saturday before halloween so kids from neighboring towns all come to ours. With Halloween on a saturday this year, I think they all stayed in their own towns which really took down numbers.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

We had 106 TOT this year which is about average over the past few years.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd guess about 20-25 or so, but I was busy lurking in the graveyard and didn't keep count how many went for candy. Not bad since the Breeder's Cup is today and multiple sportsings are going on in town, it's Saturday, and the forecast was for cold and rain, potentially starting around ToT time. 

As it turned out, temperature was fine and we got some minor sprinkles at most. It was mostly just windy, which prevented the fog from working at all (to nobody's great surprise). Also caused a few issues with our Axworthy, but not enough to stop us from running it.

Beats last year, when we got a snow/rain mix right before ToT time and less than 10 ToTs showed up.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd estimate 250-300.First few started around 6:30, and I finally turned the lights out around 9:45. When Halloween falls on a weekday, it usually stops aroung 8:30, so this year I got bonus time


----------



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

Just WOW recently moved to a new area and neighbors said would be very busy on Halloween. I was excited!!! we didn't have a lot of time to get all our stuff together with moving and all, so we did some last minute things and threw together a couple props. 







A grand total of 8.  I know numbers were declining in our old area but I expected 50ish. not sure what to do with all this candy. 
feeling FAT just thinking about it LOL
Oh well don't think Ill go to any great expense in the future as no one to enjoy it, but myself.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Between 650-675, but probably had about 100 repeats.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

We are at 0 for the third year in a row. The town does a downtown TOT at the shops during the day though so most probably don't bother with evening.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Between 50 and 60, up from last year. Started very slowly, but a couple of large groups got things moving. Weather was fine, a bit cold but nice and crisp for Halloween night!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

119 up from 83 last year. We had an awesome night with no problems, great weather, and lots of scared kiddies!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lost count after 100-120, but the husband and I think it was close to 150 if not over, and that was in about 2 hours of TOT. Very good year this year. And we saw less than a dozen kids that didn't have any costumes - most everyone (even the parents) were dressed up in full costumes! Very refreshing!

We gave out candy to all tho, no matter what.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I think around 30, maybe 40? Lots of big groups, 5&10 to a group. Great weather today, warm at the start, maybe 60 degrees. Still 54 right now but windy. Everyone has been happy and nice. Even the parents!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

judging by the candy about 300


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

We had between 500-600. Seems to be the normal for me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

15, half what we had last year.

I was ready for a lot more with plenty of candy but nope, 15. 

I'm glad all I really did was put out all my pumpkins.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

46 down from about 50 last year(horrible weather) but we had been averaging 80 the previous years. I didn't put anything out but a pumpkin and no one said a word except for family. This was the first time in 20 years I didn't decorate and it felt great not having to stress over it


----------



## kahluagarren (Jun 8, 2009)

We had about 140 or so. I'm going by goody bags we passed out ,but some kids did the walk thru
and just kept going pass the candy table so may have been a few more.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

It was slower than usual this year. It should have been busier with Halloween being on a Saturday but the downpour kept kids away. At least we didn't get the snow they were predicting. 

I just shut off the lights on the deck and I only got about 85 this year. Usually get a lot more.


----------



## RottenJack (Apr 7, 2008)

Twas a beautiful night here in good old Gilbert, AZ. Was busier than last year because of the weekend, but all in all we saw about 225 TOT's approximately. 
I got to go look around the neighborhood for the first time since I moved here cause my son was home to visit and was impressed with many of my neighbor's displays. Was fun to introduce myself and have them say, Oh you're the Pirate house.

Hope to get more next year but it will be a Monday night (damn leap year!)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got about 10, usually I get 25 to 30. This year I did treat bags with 6 or 7 pieces of candy in each, the last few kids got multiple bags. I've noticed the last few years kids walk by my street and stick to the main one in the neighborhood, I thought it was dim lighting and the tree canopy over the street. Since last year we got a new street light and I added some outdoor lighting so its not so dark. When it was so slow I looked at the other houses on my street and 6 of the 10 had their lights off!! Very frustrating, I probably wouldn't take a kid down this street either. I could hear kids laughing and screaming, they just didn't come my way.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

I hear ya about no one else on your street doing anything. We're probably one of maybe a handful in our whole housing addition of 100 - 150 homes that do anything. Our house is at the opening of a side street that is a cul-de-sac and there are a total of 12 on our street - no one else did anything. I think families are skipping our street and maybe even the whole housing addition because it's become a dud. I can remember 10 years ago when our oldest was 6 and youngest was 3. We'd take them around the neighborhood and there were tons of kids everywhere and tons of houses handing out candy. Not so much anymore. Kind of sad. I think we maybe had 20-25 between 6:30 - 9:00pm. My wife works almost every halloween and she took off this year so she could be home to pass out candy. It was kind of a let down for her. My daughter was in band until this year - her junior year - and they are usually at competition or football game on Halloween night. So, she was home this year. Disappointing for her too. 

Makes you wonder if it's worth the effort you put into it? People around us all stop and make comments about how they really like it..... but, no one else wants to do anything. Oh well. Christmas is around the corner now.  happy Halloween!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Only about 12, but last year we only got 3 so I consider that an improvement!  It was FUN night trick-or-treating with my guys!

p.s. My makeup is in my avatar but it won't save right side up?


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

40-50, which is better than last year's less than 30.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Only 30-40 but it was rainy and windy here. Good amount of candy leftover


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Had 465 candy bars and went through those. A number of older kids and adult just wanted to go through the haunt. We're estimating between 600-650 total. Beautiful night and just perfect Halloween conditions all around!


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

325, which is lower than usual. Lovely night, though.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

My walk through doesnt start till dark and that was around 7 tonight. We went till about 11 then they just stopped coming. We had atleast 200. Only 1 small funny incident during the huant and only other problem was a fog machine wouldnt work. Yes I cleamed it with vinegar/distilled water last year but it kept sayin no fog fluid but it was full. Oh well. We all had a blast. Got a friend to do a walk through with a go pro in the day light and dark so I'll prob post that in a few days.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Probably at least 700 from the candy count. I've started to infected the neighbors - eight houses on one side of the street had some type of decoration.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw a thread on a forum on the deep web with the same name


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

4000+ on our street. My dogs are tired and I'm going to bed.......pics and vids coming soon. Nite!


----------



## Ashley Barnes (Aug 6, 2015)

We got 4! Which is 3 more than last year. I'm thinking with most of my decor having to come down during the week due to weather and the constant rain today kept a lot from coming. Hopefully next year we have better weather and I get more!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

About 20 or 30 which is average. A few years ago we had zero which was weird.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Way down from last year, which had been climbing (maybe 40). This year 18... such a bummer. Feels like this side of town is just a dead zone, unlike Cali Specter's street.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Apartment life means zero trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We planned for 160 ToT bags the night before and hubby brought home extra candy on top of that. Thank goodness. I thought he was crazy and would be taking candy to work. None left. After the pre-done bags ran out we handed out individual candy and I'm guessing we had around 200 or more this year. We also had 100 suckers (Target Frankenstein head server) in addition that I used to get kids to volunteer to have their Brain Waves transfer between our Gorilla patient in our Brain Research Lab. Amazing what the lure of an extra piece of candy will get kids to volunteer for. Hubby said kids are just going to want candy and get out of there. Only 1 single, kind of rude, kid said outright Who Cares about this Stuff (a kindred spirit with hubby apparently!). However to my husband's amazement the kids just keep lining up to the chair and hat. Kids and parents alike absolutely loved the Gorilla experiment. And for the little kids who were too timid to try the electroshock hat on, a number of times the parents volunteered and gave their kid the sucker. We had quite a number of large groups of a dozen or so and even when the kids were little and a bit afraid to be part of the experiment, it usually only took one kid who wanted a sucker to step up and then a lot of his friends wanted to try it after him. Lots of photos taken of the experiment in progress too. Will share photos and video later. I am afraid what the success of this year will mean for us next year though. A good kind of concern.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

By my estimate, given how much candy we handed out, there were about 1100 to 1200 ToT'ers.
Of course, there may have been a few duplicates, and I did hand out some candy to parents once in a while, so my numbers may need a little refinement, but not by very much.

From 7pm to 10:30pm was a non-stop flow of people - it was glorious.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Four, a new record for me. I'm in a new neighbourhood this year, so here's to hoping I get a few more next year!


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

We had 220 and had no more treats left. The kids that came late were just happy to play with the display. Our grow bigger and bigger each year. Had amazing weather


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

DayTek said:


> I'd say we got about 50, which is above average. I thought we would get more for a Saturday, but it was chilly and rainy.
> First came around 6:00 and very steady until about 7:30, then no one. Usually there are a few older kids here and there afterwards, but nope, just quieted right down.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great season!


This was basically us as well! I was really surprised that it fell on a Saturday and there wasn't more kids out. You'd think the parents would want to get that extra hour sleep! LOL!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

We had around 20 or so. The weather was decent enough don't know where are all the kids are going though. The outlet mall wasn't handing out candy this year for the first time in a long while.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

We had a surprising 25, which is good considering it's our first year in a new house, we were the only ones on our street giving out candy, there are very few street lights and no sidewalks in our neighborhood and killer flesh eating mosquitoes annoying the crap out of everyone. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We got 500. We usually get from 400-600 depending on the weather and last night was very good.
Stayed steady from 530-800 pm......


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

30 maybe 40; It was much easier this year. I didn't put out as many decorations and I was still the most decorated home. No one decorated here. I think out of 200 homes, 15 were decorated. 

When the rain started I brought it all in. But I still only have half a bowl of candy left and that's after the bags went. So good turnout.


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Must have had roughly 30 groups between 5.30pm and 8.00pm, which is pretty good I think seeing as we are in a new house too and have a lot of miserable, grumpy people who don't bother with Halloween at all in the UK. Though some rotters stole the small lanterns I put out on the doorstep and smashed them to bits halfway up the road. Good job they were cheap...


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow... I thought with the addition of a haunted maze and the kids putting up signs on the road we would be busy yesterday, but we started getting visitors at 4:40 and didn't get the last group through until 11:20. That was an endurance test!!! And I'm thankful to my neighbors for putting up with screaming and a chainsaw at that hour.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Approximately 175 with a couple of double backs. Surprising number for me really Way more then I actually expected.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

we had 343 , and it was close because we had made 350 bags of sweets up , so we gave the last 7 bags to some local kids who help me setup my yard , but it was very mild here in southeast England and no rain .


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

I got at least 140, way up from last year. (Weather was HORRIBLE last year.)
Not bad considering the rain and only a handful of people decorate in my neighborhood.
A fair amount of "shuttled" TOTs .

Only bummer was the wind wouldn't cooperate with my fogger.

My display starts going up 1st weekend of October, and is 99% complete by mid-month. 
I end up doing A LOT of visitor tours/trinket handouts throughout the month.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

I got a little over 200. Less than last year. However my cemetery with Jack Skellington was a huge hit for photo ops along with my coffin and torches.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

We had around 60, which is good considering the first year we had 17, then 20, then 30. This was our second year doing the haunt, and we had a few families come through saying they came last year and wanted to come back. Slowly building popularity.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Right at 500, we were expecting more because of a Saturday night but with a big game in town I think it kept the numbers down, but great time. Ready to pack it up, NOPE !


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Our TOT was moved to Friday night due to the rain. Still had 200 plus, next year someone will be given the task of counting.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> Between 50 and 60, up from last year. Started very slowly, but a couple of large groups got things moving. Weather was fine, a bit cold but nice and crisp for Halloween night!


That's about what we got, which is about half again/double what we've had in the past. It's rained the last 4 years running, and last night was fairly mild (for southern Ontario) and clear. The rain held off until after 9, after which we didn't get anyone. I took our kids out early to beat the oncoming rain, which turned out to be unnecessary, and my husband said we only got a dozen kids the whole hour we were gone. It definitely picked up after I got home.


----------



## bugdoc (Oct 16, 2009)

About 300. Pretty good night. It was our first Halloween in three years and we were quite pleased with the results and turnn out. My daughter had friends over and it made the night all the more memorable. Planning for 2016 has started.


----------



## grumpy2076 (Mar 3, 2012)

We were at 3000+ this year was a great year looking at next year and what im going to add.... The only person that said something negetive about my yard was we have way to much time on our hands lol....


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Over 100 I'm sure.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

632!! Our biggest Halloween ever. Barely and candy left over .. I wondered if we'd run out.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

We got probably 180. Odd. It's not like our neighborhood is growing, and last year we had maybe around 130. I made up 140 treat bags and ran out. I had several other mixed candy bags and mixed them in with a couple bags of Smarties and just gave out two or three per tot after that. I feel horrible that some kids didn't get the earlier cache.


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

93. Not bad for a rainy night!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We were down this year but I suspect it had a lot to do with not opening the house last year. Last year we just handed candy out in the driveway and just some of the outdoor decorations were up. This season we had 344 and we usually run well over 600.I'm grateful people told us how much they missed us last year. From some of them I got that there was much talk about the house being closed. This year there was hardly any decorations in the yard and only 3 rooms done in the house. This year I asked for help seriously for next season and 19 people stepped up. Looks promising. They all want it to be bigger & we just can't do it anymore with our health issues. Everyone was excited to hear that Halloween 2016 will be the Tribute to the Walking Dead.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Question, how do you guys keep count? Do you use a clicker? Count # of items given out?


----------



## HalloweenJunkieJA (Aug 4, 2014)

Is it just me - or does it seem to be less and less people TOT these days? My neighborhood used to go until at least 10:00 - was dead at 8:00 the last 2 years! (In Tucson, AZ) Where is the love for Halloween?!


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA (Oct 14, 2014)

We a got just over 200 approx


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I doubled up from last year, had 102. My first time cracking triple digits. Every year I get a few more, except for the past two years where rain, winds and snow had dropped our numbers significantly. We had light rain earlier throughout the day, but it was just sprinkling. By 5:30 when the kids started hitting the houses the weather was clear and the temps higher than expected. I bought 126 full size candy bars, ended the night with 23 left - but one of those given out was to an adult who said she wasn't herself and asked for a Snickers.


----------



## pmm6904 (Nov 1, 2015)

This is the second year in our house. We got 50-60. Up from 30 last year. This was our first time to do a display here and everyone talked about it so hopefully we will have more next year.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Big fat zero. :-(


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Halloweena said:


> Question, how do you guys keep count? Do you use a clicker? Count # of items given out?


I keep count by using treat bags instead of just giving handfuls. But then last nite we actually just counted in our heads since there was only 15. Even as a kid we always gave out treat bags. 

I'd imagine those that get the larger amounts use clickers & some that do hand out full sized individual bars know how many they bought.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

158, we did up 160 treat bags to keep track this year. It seemed slower than last year though. Had some extra loose candy for backup. First kid 5:48, last kid was 9:15pm.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Halloweena said:


> Question, how do you guys keep count? Do you use a clicker? Count # of items given out?


I also use treat bags and count them as I make them.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

ravenworks69 said:


> 1....Opened door, turned on the lights in the yard (and porch light) and waited...from 5 pm til 9:30....1...(sigh)


Oh, that's heartbreaking! We've had years with single digits numbers because this neighbourhood just isn't Halloween crazy. Usually we get around 12-20. This year I would say 50 plus.

The interesting thing is so many of them were adults!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't recall who said it but last year someone mentioned that when Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday the ToT count can go down.

There's parties, there's other events held since it's a Friday or Saturday night that some may go to instead of ToTing. They have to choose one thing & ToTing isn't it. Where when it's a school night people will do JUST ToTing so they can get home early for school the next day.

So we can hold out hope that next year, which is a leap year that moves Halloween up to Monday, the ToTer count will go up.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

100-150. This was our 3rd year doing the haunt. Before the haunt we were getting about 5-10 a year. Our first year with the haunt we got 50. Last year 75, this year a lot more.

We live in an out of the way place with a limited amount of kids in the neighborhood so I am happy. One of the cool things was a group does a haunted halloween tour every year where a vehicle pulls a trailer with about 20-25 kids and they go to all the done up houses in the area. They did my houses last the last 2 years because they said it was the creepiest. I got a lot of complments and thanks this year but that was one of the coolest.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We got about 150, and I gave 32 tours of the house, it was so much fun, plus I learned that people expect our house to be the best in the neighborhood and that they really appreciate what we do. Makes all the work worth it!!


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

We gave over 1400 pieces of candy. One per ToT. Not bad for last minute setup. Everyone complimented the house yard setup. Tough year but did finish strong.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

This year we had over 150 candy recipients as we pre-made 150 packages to give away.

We had a handful at the end we had to give handfulls of personal stash candy to but maybe 10-20.

This doesn't count all the 'visitors' we had who just wanted photos with Maleficent or the setup.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Halloweena said:


> Question, how do you guys keep count? Do you use a clicker? Count # of items given out?


There's too many to click count them. I tally up the candy beforehand, and then divide by two. It's all gone, so deducting for candy lost to pilferage, it must have been between 700 and 800.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Palladino said:


> Oh, that's heartbreaking! We've had years with single digits numbers because this neighbourhood just isn't Halloween crazy. Usually we get around 12-20. This year I would say 50 plus.
> 
> The interesting thing is so many of them were adults!


We had one year of ZERO ToTers! I look at it it this way: People who enjoy H'ween will still get joy out of our setup as they drive past it on any given day leading up to the Big Day. There's that. I love getting that joy so I love giving it, too. We never, ever get a lot of ToTers. My neighborhood is very quiet once you drive into it but I myself am on a corner that is an extremely busy driving thoroughfare. Most kids' parents don't want them to drive down that far and I don't blame them, it's easy enough to get hit by a car in the dark on H'ween as it is. (We actually almost got hit last night, long story I don't want to go into, still shaken up.) So probably the absolute most ToTers we've EVER gotten in 10 H'weens so far are 30. I don't care! The kids who do come LOVE our setup and the candy we give out and we deliver that spooky mood to passersby for a month so I consider all the prep and spending well spent.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

We had 119 this year. More every year!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We had around 70 this year. We keep a pad & paper next to the treat bowl & will either jot down hash marks or will write something like ([email protected]:15) or something like that. We normally add a couple to our tally since we likely have missed writing some down. 

This year felt very slow to us. We didn't have our first TOTer until 6ish, which felt late, plus we seem to be slower on weekends rather than busier. It doesn't make sense to us, but like others have mentioned, maybe because weekends offer parties, sleepovers, etc, it keeps the numbers from climbing too much. The highest count we ever had was 150, so this was a dropoff from that, but the weather was decent and that's a HUGE plus!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Going by the candy count we had about 250 ToTs and around 200 went into the haunt (some repeating) during our 2 1/2 hour ToT time. A good year and lots of complements. Was a great feeling to have scareactors able to handle problems inside while I worked the queue line. Quite a few mechanical problems but still scaring by the end of the night.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

About fifty. Wasn't sure what to expect since this was the first year in a new neighborhood. Was pretty happy and almost ran out of candy! LOL.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

We prepared for 212 and got 206 come through our haunt between 5:00-10:00, with our last TOT coming by at 9:45. We didn't know what to prepare for as this is the first year in our house.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

About 38. I know how much candy I started with, so I did the math. Not impressive for a town of over 15,000, but more than last year. I've seen where members here from smaller towns have had many more more kids.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Had, eh, about 100? Bought 5 big bags of candy, had 3 left totally unopened. Not a very good year - lots of problems (props and people), not a lot of costumes, not a lot of MANNERS, main street TOT happening too early in daylight before we're totally ready (ToT is supposed to be after dark!)... I don't know what's up these last few years. In the past, we could solidly count on about 300 kids, especially on a Saturday night.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

31. I usually get about 50 or so every year but I knew the number would be down this year because of the constant rain


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We had around 20. It was down a bit this year as it rained into ToT hours, so many went to the indoor mall. Just meant large handfuls to those who decided to go around the neighborhood.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

Our numbers were down just a little bit, we had about 450 tots, we purchased over 500 pcs of candy and tootsie pops and had about 70 left. Usually the weekend numbers are always down, we think kids go to parties or communities have organized activities. But it is always a success no matter the numbers.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

We ended up with a count of 373 at midnight..... few more TOTs up until 1:15am bringing our total to somewhere just under 400.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

We got about 100! This is really unusual for our neighborhood--we usually have half that (or less). I had to drive back out to out nearby CVS to get more candy. I was decked out in my Halloween greeter outfit, which caused the CVS clerk to comment. "Hey, check out Morticia!"  Anyway, DH is convinced it was the Frankie Mask drawing kids to the house. 










He set up a strobe like under it and it was like a beacon for our ToTs. Even our neighbors said the kids were making a beeline for our house! Here is a night shot (I should add our house isn't really on fire--that's just the glow form our large Cat and Pumpkin blow mold).










A really successful Halloween and we didn't have our rain until the next day!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Stephasaurus said:


> We got about 100! This is really unusual for our neighborhood--we usually have half that (or less). I had to drive back out to out nearby CVS to get more candy. I was decked out in my Halloween greeter outfit, which caused the CVS clerk to comment. "Hey, check out Morticia!"  Anyway, DH is convinced it was the Frankie Mask drawing kids to the house.
> 
> View attachment 267022
> 
> ...


That mask is really cool; where'd you get that?

We got around 50 kids, about half of the usual load. It started raining around 8pm, so that sent most people home early I'm sure. I can't imagine having 500+ trick or treaters in one night. We also had people out walking around pretty early (6pm) while it was still daylight...some actually just passed on by because my porch light wasn't on yet. After handing out candy to a couple of kids I told their mom to swing by again in an hour or so, so they could see all the lights and stuff (they didn't come back).

For keeping count, I just do a quick headcount while I'm at the door, then jot down the number, then add up all the numbers at the end of the night.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks, Forhekset! We found him off our local Craigslist and got a really good deal. The mask is actually a Target store display from their 2004 Halloween campaign which celebrated Ben Cooper and Collegeville masks.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We got 225-250, something in that range. Less than half of last year and the year before. I think there were more parties and church-type functions going on this year. Plus, we were the only house for several blocks that even had their lights on. I think people are getting tired of walking the whole neighborhood for two or three houses.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

We only had 15-18, and they were in several groups (with the exception of two lone TOTers)....was hoping for more since it was a weekend, so it was kinda disappointing. But at least this year all the kids that came to the door were in costume - mask, face paint, full-on costume - last year more than half the kids didn't even bother with costuming of any kind! And the few we had this year were out late - the last group showed up at 11:15!  At least we hadn't put away the candy yet...


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

We got around 50-75. No one stayed out late, it was pretty close to done by about 7, but we had our first at 5. We were hoping for more but it's not too bad since it rained all that morning. Our neighborhood is mostly younger families so we typically get quite a few people and most of the houses hand out candy. We were hoping for more, but figure that as more houses are built that we'll see an increase.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

We had 233 come through the haunt. Rained like crazy all day and finally stopped 45 minutes into trick or treating. Only had 15 come through the first hour during light fright time.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

We had the most ever in our neighborhood --- I'm not sure if it was the great weather, or being on a Saturday, or both! We bought two giant bags of candy from Costco, and several smaller bags combined, for over 15 lbs and 500 pieces. We were out after 1 hour, and had to tell the kids we ran out! It was fun though, they all enjoyed seeing our yard haunt even if we ran out of candy.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Well we had at least 450 TOTers, I made 250 treat bags to give out on our driveway for kids in queue to go through the maze. The door kids got a couple of candy treats and a bag of chips (we bought 200). We had 17 pieces of candy left over. In total we had 2500 pieces. It was super busy!!!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

We stopped counting at 215, from 5-8pm. We stayed "open" until 8:30 and then turned everything off to go to a dinner date with some out of town friends. I felt really sleazy turning off the whole house but we didn't want people walking in the yard with us not home.


----------



## chaoscat (Nov 3, 2005)

We had pretty decent turnout this year. Probably about 150 came through. We were very lucky here in Texas. Halloween night was about the only night for a week that it didn't rain. Most of my action props stayed in the shed, I just couldn't get them all out and set up with all the rain we had. I have changed my approach in recent years. It used to be all about "the night". George Bush really messed up halloween for yard haunters. Now it's a heck of a lot of work for 1 1/2 of trick or treating. Now, I focus more on yard decoration throughout the month. I have people who drive and walk buy almost every day during the month to see what I've added because I'm setting stuff up all month long. This way I'm less emotionally invested in H night. If it rains or we get a poor TOT turnout, it's less painful.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

We probably had 200 or so way down from usual over 300 and it was rainy cold and yucky. We don't even have 20 kinds in our neighborhood. They bus them in.lol but fun anyway. We got a lot of compliments on our decorations. Would have had more out there it it would have been nice.


----------



## little_miss_scare_all (Oct 13, 2015)

I only had about 10-15 kids. It was a bummer.
I expected a lot more..last year there were about 30.

Me and my boyfriend left for a haunted house 15 minutes before ToT ended, whereas last year we greeted an extra half hour.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Our neighborhood had previously dwindled to no TOTers before we moved in 3 years ago. With our yard and live production now we get over 200. My older next door neighbor doesn't know if it is a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't get an accurate count this year since I was alternately handing out candy and then letting my guests do it while the neighbors congratulated me on finally getting to tie the knot with Pat. Based on crowd size and the fact we had a line down the driveway on multiple occasions I am estimating around 300 - about what we had last year. Luckily the rain stopped about the same time the ToT usually started.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

chachabella said:


> Our neighborhood had previously dwindled to no TOTers before we moved in 3 years ago. With our yard and live production now we get over 200. My older next door neighbor doesn't know if it is a good thing or a bad thing!


LOL My neighbors think it is a bad thing. Several of them now go away for the night because of the traffic we have caused with our display....we had just over 250 this year.


----------



## Sickhaiku (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to bring this thread back from the dead. (Or am I? Mwahahaha!!!!) My family and I left for a vacation to Florida on Nov. 1st, so we really didn't decorate as much as normal. We still put up more than most on our block, but not anything like we normally do. I was stressing over the amount of candy needed for a Saturday Halloween, and was looking forward to having TOTers all day. The weather here in NJ was fine, but we ended up with about 50 kids. That is about 100 off from the last few years. The one nice thing was many parents asked why we didn't have the usual stuff up, and they were very complimentary about our normal displays. The only comment I got about the yard from a TOTer was not about the current decorations, or why the other stuff wasn't up, it was "Nice walkway!". The walkway was a new addition to the front yard, and had no decorations on it. She was simply commenting on the aesthetics of my landscaping, lol.

The point of this stupid little commentary was more about the troubling fact that a Saturday Halloween was woefully short on TOTers. I haven't been in the house long enough to know if this a common occurrence on Saturdays, with Halloween parties to go to, etc. or if this was just the beginning of a downward spiral of TOTers in the neighborhood with the additions of the dreaded Trunk or Treat events going on in the community. I just hope next year gets back to normal with a Monday Halloween and I can get back to being "That house" in my area.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

about average ... 270ish give or take ...

i've been hoping for several years to break 300 ... maybe next year ... which is what i say every year, lol!

we always have good feedback on our display ... but this year we got greater positive feedback than ever, which is extremely encouraging 

also had a several local "vip" types that just discovered us ... there was an ex-local-radio personality, who told some of his acquaintances which included an ex-county-judge, a current member of city council and a few others ... they all couldn't believe what we've been doing for all these years and had no idea ... we just rely on word-of-mouth and don't promote ... a neighbor 2 houses down even called the local paper a couple of weeks out and told them that they need to check us out ... well, they were too lazy to get out to, oh, i don't know, do their jobs ... sigh

amk


----------



## electriclott (Oct 18, 2015)

We got 102 this year, which is exactly what we got last year. Only been counting for the last 2 years but I would say that's average for us. Really had a lot of fun with it this year and cant wait till next year.


----------

